# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te krijojme nje disk AIO.

## benseven11

Si te krijojme nje CD/DVD menu me programe te ndryshme ose programe te te njejtes kategori(AIO) Programe AIO ne pergjithsi jane programe te te njejtes natyre,psh nje grup programesh antispyware,ose nje grup programesh imazh editor,ose nje grup programesh audio,ose nje grup programesh video editor,ose nje grup programesh te krijuara nga e njejta kompani,psh ADOBE AIO,Corel AIO etj
Qellimi i tutorialit eshte krijimi i nje cd je,ose dvd je qe kur e fut ne kompjuter te shfaqe ne ekran nje figure si kjo me poshte.Me klikim ne secilin buton te instalohet nje program.
Per kete tutorial eshte perdorur programi "Autoplay Menu Designer".Shkarkohet programi dhe instalohet.
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&s...&aq=f&oq=&aqi=
Sygjerimi im eshte,ju duhet version i regjistruar.
Ku eshte qellimi i krijimit te disqeve AIO Programe?
1.Per raste formatimi,programet i ke te ruajtura ne disqe.Me formatim nuk humb gje.
2.Qellime organizimi.Disa programe te te njejtes natyre( psh programe editore grafike) i bashkon te gjitha ne nje disk.
3.Specifika perdorimi.Ndodh qe shkarkohen  disa programe te te njejtes natyre,per arsye se njeri nga programet ka funksione,tipare qe nuk i kane programet e tjera.Nje program eshte me i mire se sa te tjeret per cilesi pune ne kryerje e nje procesi specifik dhe nje program tjeter ben pune me te mire per dicka tjeter.
4.Krijim koleksionesh,arshivash.
5.Demonstrim,distribucion,marketim.Kompani te ndryshme krijojne disqe AIO instalimi me menu per klentet per ti bere te prezantuar produktet e tyre.
6.Pirateri.
Menuja qe do kete disku do duket si kjo figure.Kjo menu programesh AIO eshte krijuar me kete tutorial.per tutorialin jane perdorur programet si ne figure.Programet jane falas,butonat keygen jane vene thjesht per illustrim,nuk punojne si butona.Tutoriali te jep idene dhe detajet per te krijuar disqe me menu AIO per programe falas si dhe programe me prove dhe celsin perkates(keygenin) per te regjistruar programet pas instalimit.

----------


## benseven11

Si fillim krijojme 3 foldera boshe ne desktop.
Klik i djathte ne desktop dhe zgjedh new.....folder si ne figure.Kete veprim e perserit edhe dy here te tjera.
Do krijohen 3 foldera figura e dyte poshte.
Klikon me te djathte ne folderin e pare dhe zgjedh rename(riemerto).Aty shkruan Instalusat e programeve.
Klikon me te djathte ne folderin e dyte dhe zgjedh rename(riemerto).Aty shkruan Imazhe sfondi disku.
Klikon me te djathte ne folderin e trete dhe zgjedh rename(riemerto).Aty shkruan AIO (figurat 1,2,3)

----------


## benseven11

Ne folderin qe krijuam ne desktop "imazhe sfond disku",qe eshte bosh do fusim 5 imazhe.Mund te fusesh me teper nqs do,ska problem.
Hapim folderin ne kompjuter ku kemi imazhet,psh folderin "my documents",ose my pictures,ku te jene dhe e mbajme folderin hapur.Terheqim 5 imazhe ose me shume,imazhet me te bukura me pasterti qartesi dhe cilesi te larte.
Keto imazhe i terheqim dhe i fusim ne folderin imazhe sfond disku si ne figuren poshte.Hapet folderi imazhe sfonde disku dhe do shihen te gjitha imazhet qe futem me terheqjen e miut.

Hapet programi
1.Klik File dhe New
Hapet figura e trete poshte.
2.I vihet pika opsionit,"Create a new project from template".
2.Klik ne ikonen "catalog3am.."
3.Klik ne Finish buton.

----------


## benseven11

Vazhdojme me fig 7,8,9.

----------


## benseven11

Vazhdon figura 10,11 dhe 12

----------


## benseven11

Vazhdon fig 13,14,15.

----------


## benseven11

Vazhdon fig 16,17,18.

----------


## benseven11

Vazhdon fig 19,20,21.

----------


## benseven11

Vazhdon fig 22,23,24.

----------


## benseven11

Vazhdon,fig 25,26,27.

----------


## benseven11

4 figura te tjera,28,29,30A dhe 30B,ishin shume te medha dhe nuk lejohen ne forum.I kam ziposur dhe hedhur ne kete adrese Media Fire.
Shikojin imazhet sipas rradhes.
Ne fillim duhet pare imazhi 28,pastaj 29-en,pastaj30A dhe ne fund 30B.
http://www.mediafire.com/file/rjnigg...er%20forum.zip
PASSWORD forumishqiptar

Mos vazhdo ne postet e tjera pa pare imazhet ne zip file qe kam vene ne mediafire.com,pasi nuk do te kuptosh figurat ne vazhdim.

----------


## benseven11

Vazhdon figurat 31,32,33.
Ne tutorial me vone eshte zevendesuar programi Desk Angel(butoni pare) me programin IP address,per arsye se Deskangel versioni me i fundit beta,nuk vjen me instalues dhe e dyta skedari exe qe hap programin nuk ka fytyre.Programi deskangel punon ne prapaskene.

----------


## benseven11

Pasi mbarove projektin klik ne file dhe save as,per ta ruajtur punen e bere si projekt file dhe e ke ne kompjuter, e hap me programin me vone dhe mund te besh ndryshime,modifikime,nqs do.
Krijimi menuse AIO per CD kerkon shume kohe te behet.Nqs je duke punuar dhe e le punen pa mbaruar ne program dhe do e vazhdosh me vone,ose neser,klik ne program ne File dhe save as dhe e ruan punen qe ke bere duke i vene nje emer skedar AIO projekt i pambaruar dhe e ruan si amproject file.
Me vone kur te kthehesh,ose neser kur kthehesh dhe hap programin e hap projektin e pambaruar duke klikuar File Open dhe ne windows explorer do gjesh projektin me emer AIO projektipambaruar.amproject,klik te ajo file dhe e hap dhe vazhdon aty ku e ke lene.
Rasti dyte.Mbarove krijimin e menuse se diskut,e ndertove,e testove dhe punon ne rregull.Perpara se te mbyllesh programin,klik ne file dhe save as.E ruan punen e mbaruar si amproject file.Kjo ka vlere per
rastet kur me vone ndryshon mendje dhe do ta ndryshosh menune AIO qe ke bere,duke kerkuar ti besh modifikime,si ndryshim butonash,ndryshim ngjyrash,ndryshime ne stil teksti, ndryshim sfondi(background),heqje e nje programi ne menu dhe zevendesimi me nje tjeter,ndryshim pozicionesh te elementeve grafike etj.

----------


## benseven11

Vazhdon 34,35,36.

----------


## benseven11

Vazhdon fig 37,38,39.Materiali eshte testuar,punon ne rregull. 
Menuja e klikushme AIO u krijua.Ngelet qe te digjet ne CD me ndonje program.Ne kete tutorial per djegien e menuse ne disk eshte perdorur programi CD Burner xp Program falas version(4.2.7.1801) 4.21 mb 
http://www.cdburnerxp.se/downloadInstalohet dhe Hapet programi CD Burner xp,futet nje CD bosh 700mb ne DVD drajv dhe do hapet figura e trete poshte.

----------


## benseven11

Vazhdim, pregatitja per djegie te menuse AIO ne disk,fig 40,41,42.

----------


## benseven11

Perfundimi i djegjes ne disk te menuse AIO.. me mbarim te djegjes dhe verifikim programi Xp burner hap sirtarin me diskun e djegur automatikisht.Per te pare menune ne disk dhe testuar si punojne butonat ne menu mbyllim sirtarin e DVD drajveritme diskun brenda dhe windowsi 7 do nxjerre automatikisht  figuren e trete.Klikojme ne opsionin autorunne fig e trete.
Fig 43,44,45.

----------


## benseven11

Do hapet menjehere menuja si ne kete figure.
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1257204945
Nqs do klikosh ne butonat ne menu, do shfaqen dritaret per te instaluar programet perkatese,njelloj si ne kete figure qe kemi pare.
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1257209841
Ta gezoni tutorialin.

----------


## benseven11

Testoje vete menune e diskut AIO.
Skedari per shkarkim.
http://uploading.com/files/b4ce7faf/AIO.zip/
Pass.forumishqiptar
Pasi hap zip file,klik dy here ne amplayer.exe.Do hapet menuja e diskut,si ketu http://www.forumishqiptar.com/attach...1&d=1257204945
Klik ne butonat e programeve dhe te lejohet instalimi 5 programeve nga ajo menu.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Flm shum  :ngerdheshje:

----------

